# Favorite Animal Crossing videos on Youtube?



## Titi (Apr 13, 2014)

I really like the deam diary series by the user  WiiFolderJosh.
His commentary is always super fun and whenever he laughs it's very contagious.
Also he always ends up in the weirdest towns. Hahaha. Some of them are hilarious.

Who is your favorite AC youtuber/ favorite AC youtube videos?


----------



## LlamaNuggets (Apr 14, 2014)

"the villager" by animeme. pretty gorey animal crossing parody


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 18, 2014)

Animal crossing movie numa numa and a other one was a guy fliping through his acww diary of drawings


----------



## ethre (Jun 19, 2014)

this.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 19, 2014)

Check out verdandi77 (AC:WW) and LinandKo (AC:NL). I like anything by those two.


----------



## Queen Greene (Jun 19, 2014)

This stuff isn't for everyone, but I'd be lying if I said I don't laugh every time I watch this guy's videos.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 19, 2014)

I love the game grumps one, tom crook xD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 27, 2014)

Queen Greene said:


> This stuff isn't for everyone, but I'd be lying if I said I don't laugh every time I watch this guy's videos.



Omg yes I love those


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like jvgsjeff's videos, I've been watching this more and more over the last few weeks and I like his style. It's homegrown.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Jun 28, 2014)

LinandKo, their voices are relaxing and I love hearing Lin sharing about things like old movies, retro video games, nostalgia, and things like that.


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1XkKkPayI 

No other video better than this.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 29, 2014)

Chuggaaconroy's LP of ACNL is what gave me the final push to finally buy the game, so he's my favorite AC YouTuber. I also like Cat Groove, GameGrumps, and glitching Rover videos. I want to see a LP from MadameWario sometime.


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jun 29, 2014)

Definitely MadameWario,her voice relaxes me.I also like Chuggaaconroy.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 4, 2014)

This person has great videos​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 4, 2014)

WiiFolderJosh, Chuggaconroy, and BananaPieLord, were the ones I watched.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also really, really loved this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shSpOL-kVew


----------



## loveguts (Jul 4, 2014)

Queen Greene said:


> This stuff isn't for everyone, but I'd be lying if I said I don't laugh every time I watch this guy's videos.


buttscrossing's vids are great!

i find some of wiifolderjosh's commentary kinda offensive but he visits some nice towns


----------



## Mariah (Jul 5, 2014)

1
2
Don't watch if you're a child.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, although most of his videos don't even mention Animal Crossing, Stephenvlog actually talks about it a lot after about May of this year.


----------



## AC Player (Jul 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQZ_QMQkedI

Here's my favorite Animal Crossing video. It's an animation Egoraptor did on Animal Crossing that I find really hilarious.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 6, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I love the game grumps one, tom crook xD



Yes xD


----------



## Starlight (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine is wiifolderjosh as well! He always just seems so happy when he plays the game its great quq


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 9, 2014)

This one!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKqasTdt4ms


----------

